# Einfacher Conficker-Test für Endanwender



## Newsfeed (2 April 2009)

Auf heise Security können Endanwender nun ganz einfach testen, ob ihr System möglicherweise mit einer der weit verbreiteten Conficker-Versionen infiziert ist.

Weiterlesen...


----------

